# IBS PI



## khurram1980 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum and suffering from IBS- PI , thats what the doctors told me. I dont know whether it is true or not so i would like to have you suggestion on it.

It all started from July-2012 when i had salmonella for which i had to take anti biotics , i also did a mistake that i went to multiple doctors and was in extreme stress because of the abdominal pain and nausea and tried all the antibiotics. The salmonella went away in 20 - 25 days time but the abdominal pain , nasuea was constant there so the doctor gave me couple of blood test , urine , stool , ct scan kbut , liver profile , thyroid test , full abdominal ultrasound and all were clear then finally my doctor told me that he will not go with colonoscopy because he is pretty much sure that i haev IBS developed because of the bacteria , to keep me calm he would go with a CT scan with contrast of full abdomin ... I went for that in which my entire bowel and abdomin was check , the CT was clear .

Now the symptom i am having is mild pain in Abdomin specially at lower right side front , Right flank and lower right side back. I have nausea , Extreme depression , pain in the ribs and a wiered headache , i have constipation too as sometimes i goto BM once and sometime 3 times , also pass mucus in the stool .The pain sometime goes to my pelivical area too. I am tired and depressed , nothing seems to work out for me ....

Please can any one let me know if they have the same kind of symptons or these are normal symptoms.


----------



## trapped inside (Dec 14, 2012)

Good description of the symptoms and where the pain we feel is felt. Basically my abdominal area and rib cages (both left and right). Does the pain feel like needles and really sharp/hot, or is it a more constant dull pain that is bearable. My back hurts from it too (my lower back especially); it's always, for me, worst in the morning.

Thanks for your share


----------



## khurram1980 (Dec 14, 2012)

yes ...the pain for me is at the right side mostly ... i.e. pointed pain in the right rib cage ... lower right side where the ascending colon is and sometime to pelvis area .... My right flank or the lower right abdomin just above the hib bone , sometime i think its my kidney but ct scan and urine is clear so its all IBS ... these are all dull pain sometime pointed someetime hot ... and with nausea ... is this what you have too


----------



## khurram1980 (Dec 14, 2012)

guys if anyone can help me and let me know if all these symptoms are IBS or anyone have the same kind of symptoms


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

This does sound a lot like what I go through and mine all started with a reaction to an antibiotic. I first got it in 2007, spent a week in the hospital with I.V. antibiotics and was fine after that until 2011. Then a different antibiotic gave me to same problem, 3 different week long stays in the hospital between May and September and have had symptoms ever since.

The nausea is the worst part for me, aside from the daily diarrhea, but I feel sick all the time. It is like having the flu everyday of your life for years. I also get the pain in my gut and lots of gas and bloating (look like I'm pregnant).

I have started a research program for IBS-D sufferers and will start on the new medication tomorrow. I will keep everyone posted as to if it helps or if my symptoms change.

Hope this stuff works and will soon be available to everyone with this condition. Wish me luck!


----------



## khurram1980 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks. I dont have diarrhea but i have constipation. There is too much of GAS and bloating for sure and it seems there two armies fight in my belly and i guess beacuase of the gas we get these pain in ribs / lower back / lower right ...etc.


----------



## khurram1980 (Dec 14, 2012)

Guy, does anyone have pain in the flanks in ibs , i have pain in the left flank and lower back where the left side bone is , when i press it pains and even the flank or back side pains ,


----------

